# Newsletter From Sikhism Philosophy Network



## Admin (Jan 20, 2008)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"><html><head><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-534f9111-00015.css" id="vbulletin_css" /></head><body>Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!!<br /><br />Respected $username Ji,<br /><br />The following is latest activity on SPN. We look forward to your visit here.<br /><br />Warm Regards,<br /><br /><br />SPN Administrator<br />Un-subscription Information - <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Un-Check Option : Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgot Your Password? - Click here to recover your password.</a><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">http://www.sikhphilosophy.net</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">Sikhism Philosophy Network</a><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikhism Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 20-01-2008.<br /><br />Activity since 17-06-2007 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19375">Free online gurbani course</a><br />Kds ji /  / Thank you!!!!!!! I just signed up.</td>	<td>kds1980</td>	<td>20-01-2008</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>15</td>	<td>08:26 PM, 20-01-2008</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19374">HUKAMNAMA January  20, 2008, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>20-01-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>19</td>	<td>03:12 PM, 20-01-2008</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19372">musical instruments</a><br />Can anybody tell me the name of that air pumped keyboard used in the Sikh ...</td>	<td>carolineislands</td>	<td>20-01-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>7</td>	<td>12:13 PM, 20-01-2008</td>	<td>carolineislands</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19366">Painting Without A Canvas</a><br />70% of the mental illnesses/conditions are creation of such beliefs /   / ...</td>	<td>Sinister</td>	<td>19-01-2008</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>104</td>	<td>11:58 AM, 20-01-2008</td>	<td>Sinister</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19364">HUKAMNAMA January 19, 2008, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>19-01-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>32</td>	<td>09:03 AM, 19-01-2008</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19363">Delta dad arrested in baby's murder</a><br />http://www.canada.com/theprovince/news/story.html?id=0594d227-dfd9-4550-8a45-b72e1e9ce92a&k=32408 ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>19-01-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>8</td>	<td>07:00 AM, 19-01-2008</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19362">Useful Links for beginners</a><br />Anybody is free to add links /  / But please don't put links to controversial ...</td>	<td>kds1980</td>	<td>19-01-2008</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>26</td>	<td>04:19 PM, 19-01-2008</td>	<td>Sherab</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />amarsanghera ji, /  / it was a fine poem.</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>418</td>	<td>17971</td>	<td>08:43 AM, 15-12-2007</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532">Creation in Islam</a><br />I am new here so forgive me if what I have to say is too harsh, but I really ...</td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>380</td>	<td>14325</td>	<td>10:02 AM, 17-01-2008</td>	<td>carolineislands</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470">Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith</a><br />So where is the original poster RAJS?</td>	<td>Rajs</td>	<td>06-08-2004</td>	<td>316</td>	<td>24502</td>	<td>10:31 PM, 22-07-2007</td>	<td>deepsingh87</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=586">Sikhism and Homosextuality</a><br />Sat Nam, everyone, and I am trusting today is finding you all well! / Oh, dear, ...</td>	<td>Kandola</td>	<td>19-08-2004</td>	<td>311</td>	<td>13578</td>	<td>04:19 PM, 25-12-2007</td>	<td>KulwantK</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19106">Guru and God   No Difference</a><br />From Wisdom Quotes:- /   / You always admire what you really don't understand. / ...</td>	<td>Surinder Kaur Cheema</td>	<td>07-01-2008</td>	<td>251</td>	<td>3057</td>	<td>12:01 PM, 19-01-2008</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls - a Confused Lot - Are Parents to Blame?</a><br />I STRONGLY AGREE WITH YOU.... My Guru said "rehat piari mujhko sikh piara ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>240</td>	<td>22346</td>	<td>02:17 PM, 14-11-2007</td>	<td>noor_e_khalsa</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18394">Naam Japna</a><br />Simran and Bani / The bani of Guru Granth Sahib teaches us how to live. It ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>04-12-2007</td>	<td>233</td>	<td>3128</td>	<td>01:16 PM, 15-01-2008</td>	<td>Sikh80</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism and Tattoos</a><br />body is dust, tattoo it all you want, nothing matters, nothing changes / you are ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>80</td>	<td>24233</td>	<td>06:58 AM, 05-01-2008</td>	<td>amarsanghera</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5493">Quran - To All Sikh Students</a><br />If a Sikh living in a Sikh state decided to leave their religion and openly ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>04-09-2005</td>	<td>231</td>	<td>17152</td>	<td>10:26 PM, 19-01-2008</td>	<td>thecoopes</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />Gyani ji.. Can u pls post the link of that torrent file here... I cant join ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>38</td>	<td>16973</td>	<td>09:24 PM, 21-07-2007</td>	<td>k s gadh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=203">Guru Nanak, a 'false' Prophet ??</a><br />If you study Guru Granth Sahib, focus is not on the writers, but on God and ...</td>	<td>jinni</td>	<td>04-07-2004</td>	<td>131</td>	<td>15364</td>	<td>02:33 PM, 26-11-2007</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5584">Ranjit Singh Dhadrianwale - A sikh preacher or a fake?</a><br />Just because we do not want to follow our Guru we find a Sant here or a Sant ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>18-09-2005</td>	<td>170</td>	<td>14831</td>	<td>08:16 PM, 27-12-2007</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5724">Call to muslims to seduce sikh Girls into Islam</a><br />He is not even Sikh. He calls himlself atheist. / And girls who are looking for ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>13-10-2005</td>	<td>113</td>	<td>13920</td>	<td>06:40 AM, 18-12-2007</td>	<td>FiveLovedOnes</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=3219">Horoscopes - Janam Kundli</a><br />Bade_Ustaad Ji /  / I found the astrological analysis absolutely fascinating, if ...</td>	<td>Jazz</td>	<td>28-04-2005</td>	<td>63</td>	<td>13226</td>	<td>10:03 PM, 31-12-2007</td>	<td>Amrjit</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19364">HUKAMNAMA January 19, 2008, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>19-01-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19335">Is there sill a glimmer of hope for our great nation? an article on the struggles</a><br />Is there sill a glimmer of hope for our great nation? / By Sunveer Singh /  / ...</td>	<td>SunveerSingh</td>	<td>17-01-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19334">Friendship</a><br />YOU ARE THE COMPANY YOU KEEP /   /   /   /   /   /   /   /   /   /   /   /   / ...</td>	<td>AmbarDhara</td>	<td>17-01-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19332">Make The Effort</a><br />Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar /  / SGGS JI /  / ANG 48 / SATGURU ...</td>	<td>AmbarDhara</td>	<td>17-01-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19328">Gurbani Viewer software</a><br />The following site is distribuiting Gurbani viewer software for projectors in ...</td>	<td>kds1980</td>	<td>17-01-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19314">He is ONE - in so many forms</a><br />gauVI mhlw 5 ] / hir isau jurY q sBu ko mIqu ] / hir isau jurY q inhclu cIqu ] / ...</td>	<td>Sardara123</td>	<td>17-01-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19313">Purity</a><br />bsMqu ihMfolu Gru 2 / <> siqgur pRswid ] / mwqw jUTI ipqw BI jUTw jUTy hI Pl ...</td>	<td>Sardara123</td>	<td>17-01-2008</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - Default Calendar</a>:</b></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=736">tejpreet</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1566">sikhsinghuk</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1275">sing_param</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=904">sukhdevsingh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=704">gind</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1699">Jitender Singh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=746">blade1387</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=841">boogie</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=903">manjit singh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=372">jgisa4031</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 17-06-2007</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>797 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1,011 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>10,159 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>5 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikhism Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

